# Has anyone changed a battery in a K2?



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My son's battery in his K2 is not just merely dead, it is most sincerely dead.  
I called CS.  They said I could purchase a battery and replace it myself, or they offered a Kindle Keyboard for $60.00.  That sounds like a good deal, except for the cover issue.
He has a wonderful cover that would not fit a KK.  I could give him my K2 and take the KK, but then I have 3 or four really nice covers that would not work with a KK.  
Which brings me to my original question: has anyone changed a battery?  How hard is it, etc.?
Thank you,
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a video. . .you can get a new battery from newpower99.com and it comes with the tools to do it. I don't know how much the battery costs but it doesn't look too hard if you are good with little screws and things. If it doesn't work you can always call back and get the Keyboard for $60. . . . .






I will just say though: odd choice of background music.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you, Ann.  I have ordered the battery.  
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I ordered the battery and 20 minutes later it shipped.  Wow!
deb


----------



## kathielamb (Nov 12, 2011)

Please let us know if it worked and the price of the battery.
Thanks


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The price was $24.95 plus $6.88 shipping.  Total $31.83.

It has not arrived yet.  As soon as it does I will let you know how it goes. 
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I changed the battery this morning.  It took longer to remove the decal than to replace the battery.  
My son's K2 is working again!!  
It was very easy.  I watched the video Ann posted above and paused at each step.  The first step took me the longest.  The whole replacement took about 15 minutes.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's great, Deb!

Thanks for letting us know it worked!

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks, Deb! 

I might need to replace the battery on my K2 sometime this year. While the battery is not yet dead, the time is getting shorter between charges. With the amount that I use my K2 for high battery use activities (searches with 1000+ documents, 1X wireless areas, KB access, TTS, and games) as well as reading, I am surprised that my battery has lasted this long.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

My K2 is not holding a charge for more than a few days.  I think I'm going to get a battery for mine also.  I can't believe how easy it was.
deb


----------



## oceaneagle (Jan 13, 2012)

What is that green 'tool' he is using to remove the cover? Will a thin flat edge screwdriver do the same job?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The green tool is plastic so it will not scratch the back.  Yes, a thin flat edge screwdriver will work, but I would be careful so it doesn't slip.

deb


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Oceaneagle, that green tool was included with my battery from newpower99.  My Husband did it for me, if it took him 3 minutes, I'd be shocked.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## oceaneagle (Jan 13, 2012)

ElaineOK said:


> Oceaneagle, that green tool was included with my battery from newpower99. My Husband did it for me, if it took him 3 minutes, I'd be shocked.
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


AHA! Many thanks Elaine. Three minutes for him. . . three hours for me. Ho-hum I'm a clumsy one. However! For the moment my Kindle Keyboard is running OK but I found the video very instructive.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Annalog said:


> Thanks, Deb!
> 
> I might need to replace the battery on my K2 sometime this year. While the battery is not yet dead, the time is getting shorter between charges. With the amount that I use my K2 for high battery use activities (searches with 1000+ documents, 1X wireless areas, KB access, TTS, and games) as well as reading, I am surprised that my battery has lasted this long.





drenee said:


> The price was $24.95 plus $6.88 shipping. Total $31.83.
> 
> It has not arrived yet. As soon as it does I will let you know how it goes.
> deb


I finally ordered my replacement battery. The price was the same but shipping was one cent less for a total of $31.82. 

The battery lasted longer than I expected. Probably because DH gave me a Fire for Valentines Day and I have been using that instead of my K2 for Web browsing. 

Update: Apparently my new K2 battery went past my house very early this morning to go an additional 50 miles to Tucson to be put on a truck to go back 50 miles to Benson where it missed going out for delivery today. I should receive it tomorrow. 



> Your item arrived at 9:47 am on August 30, 2012 in BENSON, AZ 85602. The Postal Service expects to deliver the item on Friday, August 31, 2012. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.
> Processed through USPS Sort Facility, August 30, 2012, 7:32 am, TUCSON, AZ 85726
> Electronic Shipping Info Received, August 27, 2012
> Processed at USPS Origin Sort Facility, August 27, 2012, 9:37 pm, COPPELL, TX 75099
> ...


Update: I was wrong; it was in time for our letter carrier to pick up before delivering our mail yesterday.  This morning, after backing up my K2 and fully charging the old battery, I replaced the battery in my K2 following the video from NewPower99.com. It was nearly as easy as the video showed. (It probably would have been as easy if I had been willing to push a little firmer in taking off the first piece and putting back on the second piece.) The new battery arrived empty but after less than 5 minutes charging, my K2 rebooted and seems to be working fine! Everything went back together and my K2 is as snug as it was before I opened it.  It is now charging and I will wait until after the light is green to unplug it.


----------

